# What Watt?



## Hooked (15/12/17)

My Twisp Mini Vega has variable wattage up to 40W. However, if I try and vape on anything above 20W it burns my throat. I'm considering upgrading next year, but when I look at the "better" mods (i.e. not starter kits) they have pretty high wattage. What would be the point of buying a mod that goes up to, say, 80W or more, when I can't handle anything above 20W? Yet all of you experienced vapers can and do vape at a high watt. Why can't I? (In case it's relevant, the coil that is supplied with the Mini Vega is 0.6)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

High watts are usually, but not limited, to RDA's (dual coils normally) with big ass (or small ass) exotic coils, with that being said, there are stock standard tanks that have a recommended wattage of xx-xx that's very high. Need the power otherwise it just does not produce flavor, clouds, or the type of vape that you need. and some prefer a warmer vape. Need the power to heat up them coils lol

Very much depends on the resistance, airflow and tank you use. Might be an old coil or something? had my buddy's vega the other day at full 40W and I did not had any issues of a few puffs with the standard tank

MTL or very tight airflow you don't need that high watts, coz the slower air thats being draw have longer time in the tank to vaporize or get to the limit that's needed . 

Only a noob, so for now just take this info to the back of your mind lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (15/12/17)

Hooked said:


> My Twisp Mini Vega has variable wattage up to 40W. However, if I try and vape on anything above 20W it burns my throat. I'm considering upgrading next year, but when I look at the "better" mods (i.e. not starter kits) they have pretty high wattage. What would be the point of buying a mod that goes up to, say, 80W or more, when I can't handle anything above 20W? Yet all of you experienced vapers can and do vape at a high watt. Why can't I? (In case it's relevant, the coil that is supplied with the Mini Vega is 0.6)



Battery life is an advantage when it comes to duel bat high wattage mods. Second advantage is having the capability to do high wattage. Never know if your vaping style will change in the future. I started with mtl and never thought I would ever enjoy derect lung hits and I did not see the point of creating big clouds but today I only do direct lung hits and like the big clouds as long as they are flavour full.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

Higher watts does not mean its better. It 100% relates to your style of vaping. Basic is MTL or very tight airflow tanks = lower watts, otherwise it will cook the juice and you would ten to one get a dry hit, which is very lovely.... For a real life example, a buddy of mine have a Twisp Vega kit that he used since he bought it a few months ago, vaping at a MASSIVE 16 watts, whenever he takes a toot from my vape at a meager 50watts he coughs and ***** and moans and continue to say i'm killing myself with that high wattage lol/ Current tank have 2 coils, lower wattage and a wide very wide open airflow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (15/12/17)

@Hooked at the end of the day it comes down to, do you really want to vape at plus 50Watts. 
If you are happy vaping below 20Watts ........... no need to change.
I vape (MTL) 12 - 15 Watts.

Dave

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

DaveH said:


> @Hooked at the end of the day it comes down to, do you really want to vape at plus 50Watts.
> If you are happy vaping below 20Watts ........... no need to change.
> I vape (MTL) 12 - 15 Watts.
> 
> Dave


What @DaveH said

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (15/12/17)

@Hooked to answer the question 'What Watt?' ............. James 

Dave

PS No I didn't know him

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/17)

What nicotine are you on ?

Generally MTL doesn’t need high watts because it clashes with the whole um style.. your mouth can only handle so much vapor before it needs to go somewhere

Same with DTL, low watts means less vapour.... kind of like shooting BB pellets out of a cannon


Also take into account each type of coil build has its wattage range (more wire requires more time to warm up so by increasing wattage you decrease time taken) fused Clapton’s on let’s say 15 Watts will just waste your time and battery where as simple round wire will get very hot very fast at higher wattages so if your wicking is subpar your throats going to be in for a k@k time

Commercial coils don’t like high wattages judging by my past experience, just don’t seem to wick quick enough which leads to dry hits and throat punch city

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/17)

@Hooked I have more than a few mods capable of high wattages and I very rarely ever go over 28 watts... my happy place is with coils between 0.4Ω and 0.6Ω and I drive them between 24 and 29 watts. It really depends on the tanks, builds and the juice you vape. The only thing that is important is are you happy with the vape you are getting.

The cloud blowers will want low resistance and high wattages... the flavour chasers will be more like my builds...

There is no right or wrong resistance or wattage... the only thing is if you are enjoying the vape.

If you want to upgrade then first concentrate on getting the atty that suits you best. Then for a mod try get a DNA75C.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

@DaveH and @Rob Fisher got this *op die kop, saam die hammer en spyker*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (15/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Generally MTL doesn’t need high watts because it clashes with the whole um style.. your mouth can only handle so much vapor before it needs to go somewhere


  
That's classic.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/17)

DaveH said:


> That's classic.
> 
> Dave



I have my moments of inspiration

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Shatter said:


> High watts are usually, but not limited, to RDA's (dual coils normally) with big ass (or small ass) exotic coils, with that being said, there are stock standard tanks that have a recommended wattage of xx-xx that's very high. Need the power otherwise it just does not produce flavor, clouds, or the type of vape that you need. and some prefer a warmer vape. Need the power to heat up them coils lol
> 
> Very much depends on the resistance, airflow and tank you use. Might be an old coil or something? had my buddy's vega the other day at full 40W and I did not had any issues of a few puffs with the standard tank
> 
> ...



@Shatter When I first got the device, I could vape at 30W with some juices, but I was more comfortable at 20W. Now I can't vape higher than that at all, although I've tried to increase it by just 5W from time to time. Put a new coil in today and still comfortable only at 20W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Friep said:


> Battery life is an advantage when it comes to duel bat high wattage mods. Second advantage is having the capability to do high wattage. Never know if your vaping style will change in the future. I started with mtl and never thought I would ever enjoy derect lung hits and I did not see the point of creating big clouds but today I only do direct lung hits and like the big clouds as long as they are flavour full.



@Friep My question is, if I can't vape now at higher than 20W, is there any point in getting a device that has a much higher capability, but which I wouldn't use? For example, my washing machine has many different kinds of washes, but I use only 2 of them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (16/12/17)

play around and see where you prefer your vapours, to each their own. im looking at getting down low again lol, had my time at the higher watts club, not to much of a fan for my style of vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Friep My question is, if I can't vape now at higher than 20W, is there any point in getting a device that has a much higher capability, but which I wouldn't use? For example, my washing machine has many different kinds of washes, but I use only 2 of them!


You are using a MTL tank, they are designed for lower watts. If you want to up you watts get a new tank or rda that can handle it or design for higher watts (With airy airflow)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Higher watts does not mean its better. It 100% relates to your style of vaping. Basic is MTL or very tight airflow tanks = lower watts, otherwise it will cook the juice and you would ten to one get a dry hit, which is very lovely.... For a real life example, a buddy of mine have a Twisp Vega kit that he used since he bought it a few months ago, vaping at a MASSIVE 16 watts, whenever he takes a toot from my vape at a meager 50watts he coughs and ***** and moans and continue to say i'm killing myself with that high wattage lol/ Current tank have 2 coils, lower wattage and a wide very wide open airflow



@Shatter Airflow: I don't see where / how to adjust the airflow on the Mini Vega. The instruction manual says it can be done, but...?
On Sunday I'm going to the shop from where I bought and I'll ask the guy there. Also, the kit came with a packet of O rings and quite frankly I have no idea what O rings are for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

DaveH said:


> @Hooked at the end of the day it comes down to, do you really want to vape at plus 50Watts.
> If you are happy vaping below 20Watts ........... no need to change.
> I vape (MTL) 12 - 15 Watts.
> 
> Dave



@DaveH Ohhhhhh! That's interesting! I thought that because the more advanced mods are capable of going up to a high wattage, I should also, so that I too can be advanced!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Shatter Airflow: I don't see where / how to adjust the airflow on the Mini Vega. The instruction manual says it can be done, but...?
> On Sunday I'm going to the shop from where I bought and I'll ask the guy there. Also, the kit came with a packet of O rings and quite frankly I have no idea what O rings are for!


Should be at the bottem if I remember correctly? O-rings are spares for if one gets damage of tear, otherwise no need to swap them out. The Vega kit is def for mtl users, the airflow on max is still a lose mtl, no where close to the open airflow for most RDA's or some RTA's. Some of these buggers you can breathe though comfortably.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Friep My question is, if I can't vape now at higher than 20W, is there any point in getting a device that has a much higher capability, but which I wouldn't use? For example, my washing machine has many different kinds of washes, but I use only 2 of them!



If your current setup works for you then there is no need to upgrade to high wattage device. And I use to vape a rx200s at 15 watts mtl. The device uses three batteries and is capable of 250 watts battery life was awsome. Only reason why I would say you could upgrade to higher wattage devices is for better battery life. And aesthetics could play a role as well those dna 75c devices are beautiful. Different atomizers might change your vaping style and they might need a bit more wattage. So for instance on your current atomizer (tank) anything above 20watts is unpleasant but on a different one like an duel coil rda with a bigg build in it 20 watts will hardly produce any vapour and then you need the power for that.

Ps I still hope to convert you to building your own coils...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> What nicotine are you on ?
> 
> Generally MTL doesn’t need high watts because it clashes with the whole um style.. your mouth can only handle so much vapor before it needs to go somewhere
> 
> ...



@Smoke_A_Llama Nic varies from zero to 3mg to 6mg.
Vapour - I don't get much vapour from this device at all - which suits me.
Coil - Commercial Twisp coils 0.6. Ah! I've just seen that the coil states 15W - 28W. But then why can the device go up to 40W?? Perhaps one gets different coils for it? I'll find out, for interest's sake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @DaveH Ohhhhhh! That's interesting! I thought that because the more advanced mods are capable of going up to a high wattage, I should also, so that I too can be advanced!


My honest opion is that you dont need a 200+ mod, heck not even 100 watts. I don't know anyone vaping at 200watts? If there are any, I tip my hat lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @DaveH Ohhhhhh! That's interesting! I thought that because the more advanced mods are capable of going up to a high wattage, I should also, so that I too can be advanced!


@Hooked You are already advanced 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I have more than a few mods capable of high wattages and I very rarely ever go over 28 watts... my happy place is with coils between 0.4Ω and 0.6Ω and I drive them between 24 and 29 watts. It really depends on the tanks, builds and the juice you vape. The only thing that is important is are you happy with the vape you are getting.
> 
> The cloud blowers will want low resistance and high wattages... the flavour chasers will be more like my builds...
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher At the moment I'm not enjoying it at all - even at 20W I can take only a very light inhale. Don't know what's the problem. And it's also not giving much flavour and I've tried a few different juices - and it's the flavour that I'm after, not clouds. Didn't have this problem before. Replaced the coil today - maybe a dud? Will buy more on Sunday.

So... you and a few others also vape at a low wattage and here I am thinking it's time for me to grow up and vape at a high wattage lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Shatter said:


> You are using a MTL tank, they are designed for lower watts. If you want to up you watts get a new tank or rda that can handle it or design for higher watts (With airy airflow)



@Shatter I don't necessarily have to up my watts; I'm just puzzled why a device CAN go up to 40W, but burns my throat if I go higher than 20W. Curious ... puzzled ... seems like such a waste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

If I am not mistaken the mods atty is removable ?? If that’s the case perhaps the 40w range is to accommodate this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher At the moment I'm not enjoying it at all - even at 20W I can take only a very light inhale. Don't know what's the problem. And it's also not giving much flavour and I've tried a few different juices - and it's the flavour that I'm after, not clouds. Didn't have this problem before. Replaced the coil today - maybe a dud? Will buy more on Sunday.
> 
> So... you and a few others also vape at a low wattage and here I am thinking it's time for me to grow up and vape at a high wattage lol


Are you using the twisp juice? I see you’re using a Vega but I don’t know if you said what ejuice you’re vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

Knowing Mr Fisher it will more than likely be XXX but I could be wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Knowing Mr Fisher it will more than likely be XXX but I could be wrong


I’m guessing you’re correct @Smoke_A_Llama but I was trying to ask what juice @Hooked is using in the Vega. If it’s still the 18mg twisp ejuice that might be why it burns over 20w. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> I’m guessing you’re correct @Smoke_A_Llama but I was trying to ask what juice @Hooked is using in the Vega. If it’s still the 18mg twisp ejuice that might be why it burns over 20w. Just a thought.


Wow it’s too early for me, saw the tag and I think my brain short circuited ... my apologies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Knowing Mr Fisher it will more than likely be XXX but I could be wrong



You are not wrong!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> when I look at the "better" mods (i.e. not starter kits) they have pretty high wattage


The confusion is based on the use of the words "starter kit". Strangely it doesn't mean a kit to start vaping. It means a "complete" kit. A starter kit may, in fact, be a very high wattage device. For example, the Vaporesso Revenger X 220W TC is sold as a Starter Kit. There are several high wattage "starter kits" (Smok Alien 220w, G priv 220x, Wismec Predator 228w, Reuleaux Rx Gen3 300w etc). What the manufacturers are saying is that the kit contains everything you need to vape in one kit (apart from battery, cotton and juice).
It is a very confusing way of marketing a product. In the past, some mech mods were even sold as starter kits (not a good idea). Today they generally sell them as mech mod kits.
In my opinion, the mod is the least important part of the vaping experience (assuming you are looking at performance rather than fashion or bling). You can get a good vape out of a modest mod (eg Pico). The atty, coil, juice, wicking, air flow, etc are far more important. I have more than fifteen mods. The number of batteries is perhaps the most important differentiating feature (apart from squonk vs normal regulated mod).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Hi @Hooked, you have asked an excellent question and the guys have given great feedback

Allow me to just add a few things which might help

Firstly, I agree with @Rob Fisher , there is is no right or wrong wattage. If you are comfortable with 20W on your device with your coil and your juices then that is great. As long as you are enjoying the vape then you are winning. Thats the nice thing about a variable wattage device - you can change the wattage to suit your taste.

So what wattage is ideal?
Well, it depends on a number of things. The coil and wire used in the coil. The airflow. The vaping style. The juice. How much heat you want.

I have several setups running at totally different wattages but each is suitable for that device, coil and juice.


My little *Evod1* has a stock coil 1.8 ohms. Its a very tight Mouth to Lung. So very little airflow. I am running it at 6 Watts on my istick20. Its a mild kind of vape and very low power, so i use 18mg juice. I also use 50/50 juice in it because the little coil cant easily handle very thick high VG juice. Its perfect for me for my stealth out and about and my morning light MTL vaping sessions.
Next is my *SirenV2*. Also MTL but a bit more power. It has a 1.5 ohm coil in it made with thinnish 28g wire and 12mg juice. Am vaping that at 12.5 Watts. Its great. If i go lower its not enough vapour. If i go much higher it starts to taste a bit burnt.
Then there is my *Petri V2 RDA*. It has a 0.36 ohm coil in it with thicker 26g wire. Its a direct lung atty with more airflow. I vape it at 40-50Watts for the current juice (peanut butter ice cream). Seems the temperature and vaporisation is ideal around that wattage. At 50 its a bit hotter and 40 a bit cooler.

Here is a pic of the three setups referred to above. Evod, Siren and Petri.







So what I am trying to show is that *each setup has its own wattage range where the vape feels best to me.*

It turns out that the wattage required depends a lot on the wire used in the coil. The wire needs to get heated up to vaporise the juice. So thinner wire (as used in the older style Evod coils) need less power than fatter wire. With the fatter wires, there's more metal so it needs more power to heat it up. Thinner wire gets heated up much quicker so it can get away with much less power. At the end of the day its about what power does one need to get a certain temperature at the coil.

The thinner wires tend to have higher resistance than the fatter wires.

I have also found that the "mech equivalent" power for a particular coil is round about where the ideal wattage range is for that coil on a variable wattage device. For a mechanical device (where you cant change wattage) the power is Vsquared over R. So in your case of your 0.6 ohm coil its 29 watts. (4.2*4.2/0.6)

I have found that the ideal power for a particular coil when using a variable wattage device seldom goes way off that mech equivalent.

Look at me. My Evod is 1.8 ohms. mech equiv is around 9 Watts and I use 6 Watts.
My SirenV2 is 1.5 ohms. Mech equiv is 12 watts. I am using 12.5 Watts
My Petri V2 RDA coil is 0.36 ohms. Mech equiv is 49Watts. I am using 40-50 Watts

So back to your question of why should you get a mod that is capable of much higher wattage?

Well, if you get an atty that you put in a lower resistance coil and has a lot more airflow, it will more than likely require a lot more than 40 Watts to really shine. You may not like that vape. Usually much bigger clouds. But you may like it a lot. Without having that mod you cant experiment with those types of vapes.

@Rob Fisher is also correct in saying that if you prefer just flavour you will probably not require a higher power than 40W. But there are other advantages of buying say a 2 battery high power mod. If you run it at say 40 W it will most likely last longer (battery life wise) than your mod because its not being pushed too hard. Yours will be maxing out.

I think vapers who want to experiment with other styles of vaping, lower resistance coils and bigger airflow and clouds should certainly consider getting a high power mod. Even if at the end of it you just use it at much lower power, it gives you options.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Should be at the bottem if I remember correctly? O-rings are spares for if one gets damage of tear, otherwise no need to swap them out. The Vega kit is def for mtl users, the airflow on max is still a lose mtl, no where close to the open airflow for most RDA's or some RTA's. Some of these buggers you can breathe though comfortably.



@Shatter I get that the packet of O rings are spares, but *but what are O rings? What is their purpose? And where are they on the device? I don't see any O rings on the device?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

DaveH said:


> @Hooked to answer the question 'What Watt?' ............. James
> 
> Dave
> 
> PS No I didn't know him


Sorry @DaveH but I don't get it ... even after sleeping on it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Friep said:


> If your current setup works for you then there is no need to upgrade to high wattage device. And I use to vape a rx200s at 15 watts mtl. The device uses three batteries and is capable of 250 watts battery life was awsome. Only reason why I would say you could upgrade to higher wattage devices is for better battery life. And aesthetics could play a role as well those dna 75c devices are beautiful. Different atomizers might change your vaping style and they might need a bit more wattage. So for instance on your current atomizer (tank) anything above 20watts is unpleasant but on a different one like an duel coil rda with a bigg build in it 20 watts will hardly produce any vapour and then you need the power for that.
> 
> Ps I still hope to convert you to building your own coils...



Thanks @Friep I like your clear explanation. And yes, I've seen some stunning devices on this forum and on the Net! 

I doubt that I'll ever build my own coils. I'm truly mechanically-challenged and besides, I don't like fiddling and faffing. For me even needing to refill the tank is a schlepp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

DaveH said:


> @Hooked You are already advanced
> Dave



@DaveH  When I started vaping about 3 months ago, I didn't know how much I didn't know. Now I know!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @DaveH  When I started vaping about 3 months ago, I didn't know how much I didn't know. Now I know!!


@Hooked, you know more than what you think.  The o-rings are usually at the top and bottom of the tank to give you a leakproof seal on the glass. Otherwise you will be wearing juice, not vaping it. 

I have a couple of mods that can handle anything from only 75 to 166 watts and higher. I vape between 25 and 45 watts, only the RDA for dripping is done at 75 plus to test drive new mixes, and for HUGE clouds to scare the neighbours. I seldom have 2 running at same wattage, as juices even dictate depending on taste. Some deserts low, chocolate/ cacao, fruit higher or lower depending on the taste you want to get out of it. 

The best mod is one that is comfortable, gives you great battery life, and that you enjoy. Same for tanks. But more tanks and more wattage can give you more options. Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Thanks @Friep I like your clear explanation. And yes, I've seen some stunning devices on this forum and on the Net!
> 
> I doubt that I'll ever build my own coils. I'm truly mechanically-challenged and besides, I don't like fiddling and faffing. For me even needing to refill the tank is a schlepp!



@Hooked - maybe squonking could become your thing - much less refilling. Just get someone to build your RDA every now and again 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The confusion is based on the use of the words "starter kit". Strangely it doesn't mean a kit to start vaping. It means a "complete" kit. A starter kit may, in fact, be a very high wattage device. For example, the Vaporesso Revenger X 220W TC is sold as a Starter Kit. There are several high wattage "starter kits" (Smok Alien 220w, G priv 220x, Wismec Predator 228w, Reuleaux Rx Gen3 300w etc). What the manufacturers are saying is that the kit contains everything you need to vape in one kit (apart from battery, cotton and juice).
> It is a very confusing way of marketing a product. In the past, some mech mods were even sold as starter kits (not a good idea). Today they generally sell them as mech mod kits.
> In my opinion, the mod is the least important part of the vaping experience (assuming you are looking at performance rather than fashion or bling). You can get a good vape out of a modest mod (eg Pico). The atty, coil, juice, wicking, air flow, etc are far more important. I have more than fifteen mods. The number of batteries is perhaps the most important differentiating feature (apart from squonk vs normal regulated mod).



@Puff the Magic Dragon Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!! And here I am thinking that for my next mod I really should go beyond Starter Kits!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/12/17)

@Hooked, I marvel at the wattage's some people vape at. Using ordinary single wire coils, you do not need massive power to get a decent vape. My range is between 12 and 18 watt for vaping in power mode, preheat at 50 watt in temperature control which settles at about 14 watt once 220 degrees has been reached. My extreme is around 30 watt on an RDA also containing a simple coil.

Watts are merely an indication of how much energy is used to heat the coil and vaporize juice. The more metal in the coil the more watts required to heat all that metal. Also, the airflow rate, which cools the coils, also matters. Lots of fast moving air will mean more watts are needed to keep the coil at the desired temperature once the metal has been filled with heat.

So the more restricted the airflow and the "smaller" the coil the less heat is required to heat first the coil and then the juice and vaporize it. Of course also the less juice is vaporized translating into smaller clouds as smaller coils also have less surface area exposed to juice. So unless you want to do monster coils and clouds 40W should suffice and 75W is ample.

After all is said and done, a mod is merely a power source and 20W power delivery on a R500 mod is exactly the same as 20W power delivery on a R2500 device. Ok, more bells and whistles maybe but the basics are the same. The stuff that really matters are what fits on top of the mod.

As for your current problem, it may be a dud coil or you may be ready to transition to direct lung vaping. Maybe you should give DLH a try?

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stillwaters (16/12/17)

@Hooked, the o-rings are found on all atty's, be they tanks using commercial coils to RDA's. This is to help limit the risk of juice leaking out of your atty. They are not found on the mod.
It’s usually a silicone or plastic ring and found where metal or glass parts slide against each other in order to create a seal.


On commercial coils there is an indication of the power range at which the coils can be operated. Going below the indicated range does not allow the coil to get hot enough to sufficiently vapourise the juice. Going above the indicated range heats the coil too much, causing the coil to dry out too quickly and produce a dry hit toward the end of your drag. This is probably why you are getting a sore throat when trying to vape at 40W.


There are 2 main benefits of using a more powerful devise. You are able to use atty’s that require greater power (lower resistance) without the necessity of getting a new mod, and increasing the battery life when using a wattage setting well below the max wattage of the mod, much like the fuel usage of driving a car at lower speed compared to driving at maximum speed. So with a more powerful mod you have greater versatility of coil set-ups and greater battery life.


“Growing up” does not mean to have to vape at high wattage. It’s all a matter of preference. People like @Silver and @Rob Fisher have been vaping for a long time and are highly respected on this forum, both vape at low wattage due to their preferred style of vaping. Others, also experienced and respected, vape at a higher wattage, also due to their preferred style. High wattage tends to cater to the cloud lovers while low wattage caters to the flavour junkies. High wattage produces a warmer vape than low wattage.

Hope this helps without throwing in the added dilemma of choosing between an atty that uses commercial coils as opposed to rebuildable atty's and has been well addressed by previous posts on this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Sorry @DaveH but I don't get it ... even after sleeping on it!



@Hooked James Watt (30 January 1736 – 25 August 1819) was a Scottish inventor, mechanical engineer, and chemist.
His development of the steam engine into The Watt Steam Engine was instrumental in the Industrial Revolution.
He developed the concept of horsepower, and the SI unit of power (the watt), was named after him.

So 'What Watt' or as I saw it 'Which Watt' is James Watt. ................I know, what a load of rubbish 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

DaveH said:


> @Hooked James Watt (30 January 1736 – 25 August 1819) was a Scottish inventor, mechanical engineer, and chemist.
> His development of the steam engine into The Watt Steam Engine was instrumental in the Industrial Revolution.
> He developed the concept of horsepower, and the SI unit of power (the watt), was named after him.
> 
> ...



@DaveH - that was great!
Thank you!

I think we need a thread dedicated to the origins of these units we use everyday
Watts, Amps, Ohms and Volts
With such descriptions !

Would be marvellous if you have the time to do it for us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> @DaveH - that was great!
> Thank you!
> 
> I think we need a thread dedicated to the origins of these units we use everyday
> ...



@Silver .............I can do that. Oh you are such a smooth talker    

Dave
PS @Silver it is here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/volt-amp-ohm-watt-and-their-origins.t45378/

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - maybe squonking could become your thing - much less refilling. Just get someone to build your RDA every now and again
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder Ah yes ... squonking. Now that's something that I need to investigate, but I'll leave that for another thread next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Raindance said:


> @Hooked, I marvel at the wattage's some people vape at. Using ordinary single wire coils, you do not need massive power to get a decent vape. My range is between 12 and 18 watt for vaping in power mode, preheat at 50 watt in temperature control which settles at about 14 watt once 220 degrees has been reached. My extreme is around 30 watt on an RDA also containing a simple coil.
> 
> Watts are merely an indication of how much energy is used to heat the coil and vaporize juice. The more metal in the coil the more watts required to heat all that metal. Also, the airflow rate, which cools the coils, also matters. Lots of fast moving air will mean more watts are needed to keep the coil at the desired temperature once the metal has been filled with heat.
> 
> ...



Most informative reply, thank you @Raindance ! I have wondered whether DL might be better for me e.g. I love the Gusto Mini because of the throat hit; but then, its throat hit could also be because of the high nic in the pods. Maybe I'll look into a DL device at some stage ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder Ah yes ... squonking. Now that's something that I need to investigate, but I'll leave that for another thread next year.



@Hooked - next year is around the corner. If you now had to invite me and my wife for coffee next year, then I could bring the sqounkers around for a spin. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

DaveH said:


> @Silver .............I can do that. Oh you are such a smooth talker
> 
> Dave



Thank you @DaveH 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

@DaveH Not a "load of rubbish" at all - very smart of you, in fact!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> Are you using the twisp juice? I see you’re using a Vega but I don’t know if you said what ejuice you’re vaping.



@Paul33 I'm not using Twisp juice. The guy in the shop said I could use any juice. I must admit, I have been wondering about that. Perhaps I'll get a bottle of Twisp juice just to test. However, up to now, I've been very happy with the Mini Vega, using all kinds of juce - except Twisp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> I’m guessing you’re correct @Smoke_A_Llama but I was trying to ask what juice @Hooked is using in the Vega. If it’s still the 18mg twisp ejuice that might be why it burns over 20w. Just a thought.



@Paul33 Nic strength of the juices which I use (not Twisp) varies from zero to 6mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 Nic strength of the juices which I use (not Twisp) varies from zero to 6mg.


@Hooked, I saw you received some Nic Boosters, not perhaps these that caused the change?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

@Silver Thank you for a most compre


Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked, you have asked an excellent question and the guys have given great feedback
> 
> Allow me to just add a few things which might help
> 
> ...



@Silver Thank you for a most comprehensive reply. It's obvious that a lot of thought has gone into it and I appreciate it a lot! 
I certainly do have problems with battery power and it drives me up the wall! I have 3 vape devices and 2 phones and I spend my time in a charging frenzy! I think I'll have to invest in something/anything that has two batteries. When I'm ready to do so I'll start a new thread asking for advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Stillwaters said:


> @Hooked, the o-rings are found on all atty's, be they tanks using commercial coils to RDA's. This is to help limit the risk of juice leaking out of your atty. They are not found on the mod.
> It’s usually a silicone or plastic ring and found where metal or glass parts slide against each other in order to create a seal.
> 
> 
> ...



@Stillwaters It helps a lot, thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Thank you for a most compre
> 
> 
> @Silver Thank you for a most comprehensive reply. It's obvious that a lot of thought has gone into it and I appreciate it a lot!
> I certainly do have problems with battery power and it drives me up the wall! I have 3 vape devices and 2 phones and I spend my time in a charging frenzy! I think I'll have to invest in something/anything that has two batteries. When I'm ready to do so I'll start a new thread asking for advice.



I know what you mean about the charging frenzy

The nice thing about mods that take removable batteries (typically 18650 batteries) is that you can keep a few of them charged up and when you need to change batteries you just pop out the flat ones and put the fresh ones in and carry on.

I have more batteries than i need in all my mods so even if i dont use the charger i could go for about a week at least. 

When im in a "charging mood" I start charging the flat ones...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> I know what you mean about the charging frenzy



I'm over charging frenzy... I'm ready for a 4 day power outage!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm over charging frenzy... I'm ready for a 4 day power outage!
> View attachment 116516



Lol @Rob Fisher !
That is classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

